# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Afkicken van Cipramil

## lot

Ik heb 10 jaar Cipramil geslikt (1x per dag 20 mg) vanwege paniek en angstaanvallen. Heb nu besloten dat ik ermee wil stoppen. Ben begonnen nu met om de dag. Word nu 's nacht wakker en ben heel onrustig. Soms last om mijn evenwicht te houden, tintellende bovenlip en voel me raar. Is dat normaal bij het afkicken? Hoe lang duurt dat? Iemand hier ervaring in?

----------


## Nora

Hallo Lot,

Ik heb er zelf geen ervaring mee. Mijn moeder slikt pillen tegen depressie. Wat ik hierbij te horen kreeg is dat je altijd het beste is om onder begeleiding van een arts te stoppen met medicatie. Doe je dat ook of doe je het volgens eigen goeddunken? Een arts kan namenlijk je begeleiden met je afkickverschijnselen. Misschien ga je te snel en moet je weer eerst meer medicatie slikken om vervolgens langzaam af te bouwen.

Groetjes Nora

----------


## m00rtje

Hai Lot,
ik kwam je bericht tegen, omdat ik via Google wat aant zoeken was naar de afkickverschijnselen van Cipramil.
Ik gebruik het nu ook alweer zo'n 6 jaar en vind het welletjes zo.
Zelf ben ik al een aantal jaren geminderd van anderhalf naar één tablet van 20mg per dag, maar om af te kicken slik ik nu al een week een halve en heb voor de 'verzachting' afgelopen zondag nog één hele pil genomen.
Ik merk zeker dat er wat gebeurd en dat ik wat minder zeker ben qua het 'ik zit lekker in me vel - gevoel'
Hoe heb jij het verder ervaren en hoe ben je tot nul afgebouwd?
Ik ben wel benieuwd naar jouw ervaring eigenlijk.
Wat ik weet is dat als je echt van alles-naar-niets stopt dat je dan heftige
schokken krijgt in je handen en zo...en dan is het echt afzien.
Maar ik ben er zeker van dat dat niet de beste methode is...

Als je nu helemaal niets meer gebruikt ben ik wel benieuwd naar het gevoel en hoe je nu in je vel zit.
Ik vind zelf dat ik nogal vaak wat verward en vergeetachtig ben en dat is nu niet bepaald minder na een week op een halve te hebben geleeft.

Ok Lot, of iemand anders natuurlijk, hopelijk ben je bereid om even een antwoord terug teschrijven  :Smile: 
Alvast bedankt

----------


## Agnes574

Nogmaals afbouwen is een langdurig proces zoals ik jou al schreef Moortje!
Van één naar een halve is al véél te drastisch...de ene dag een hele en de andere dag een halve is een goede beginstart en zo ga je verder...luister naar je lichaam...je merkt het vanzelf als je te snel gaat...

Sterkte en succes!
Agnes

----------


## mandyjessie

hoi hoi
wel knap van je maar dat om de dag slikken dat vind ik wel raar
op advies van wie
ik ben zelf aan het afbouwen met de paroxetine en dat gaat echt per 2,5 mg per 2 wkn.
je moet het heel langzaam doen,des te minder bijwerkingen heb je ,maar weet je ook dat de bijwerking van het afkicken angst kan zijn,dus niet denken dat je terugvalt.
ik ben zelf helemaal klaar met die anti depressivia s

gr mandy

----------


## piet10

2,5 mg per 2 weken minderen is echt teveel. Maar ik denk dat je dat snel zult gaan merken.
Vergeet niet dat psychiters en dokters zelf noot zijn afgekickt en denken dat het best wel zo snel kan. Maar als ze beter naar hun patienten zouden luisteren dan zouden ze door hebben dat het extreem veel problemen geeft.

Ik probeerde net van 2 mg cipramil waar ik al een jaar op zat(normale dagdosis is 20 mg) naar 0 te gaan. Na 4 dagen flinke brainzaps en duizelig. Nu 2 weken later denk ikd at ik dit afkicken niet trek. Misschien moet ik eerst nog naar 1mg gaan.
Kun je nagaan hoe verslavend het is.

----------

